# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  LOKAL BREEDER KONTES

## showa

*LOKAL BREEDER KONTES*


lokal breeder kontes ini terbuka utk umum terutama bagi mereka para peternak ikan koi baik yg baru belajar atau yg sudah mempunyai pengalaman lebih, kesemuannya akan kita berikan satu kesempatan utk dapat memperkenalkan hasil ternakkannya di arena kontes kali ini.

segera daftarkan farm miliknya utk dapat di sertifikasi dalam arena *LOKAL BREEDER KONTES*

semua masukkan yg berupa kritik dan saran selalu menjadi acuan utk menjadi lebih baik mengenai perkembangan ikan koi di tanah air.

----------


## showa

*PESERTA SAMPAI SAAT INI YG TELAH MENDAFTAR ADALAH*

1.*Gen Koi Farm*
2.*Pondok Koi*
3.*Bpk Made ( farm............?)*
4.*Bpk Awal ( farm...........? )*
5.*Bpk Ricky Istamto ( farm..........?)*
6.*Bpk Teuku Fahrial ( farm..............?)* 


utk peserta berikutnya kami tetap menunggu, silahkan daftarkan segera di forum ini.

----------


## showa

[/b]CIPANAS KOI FARM*


wah kemana nic om Putnus sampai saat ini ko belum segera mendaftarkan farm nya utk ikut serta dalam acara* LOKAL BREEDER KONTES*.

ayo om kita tunggu loh pendaftarannya........*

----------


## showa

*TUKANG KOI*


Bang Udin kemana nic, ayo bang silangkan daftarkan segera farmnya utk mengikuti lomba*Lokal Breeder Kontes*.

kita tunggu loh, kami berharap ahli ahli seperti bang Udin ini cepat mendapat *sertifikasi* dari pihak yg berwenang utk dapat membuktikan ke dunia luar bahwa ikan koi indonesia pun hebat hebat.

dan kami berharap terus banyak hadir bang Udin bang Udin lain yg terus eksis di masalah *breeder*

jgn lupa kami tunggu pendaftarannya ya.........?

----------


## showa

*SAM KOI*


Pak Ferry,............?
wah kemana aja nic tdk terlihat cukup lama dalam dunia perkoian.........?

bagaimana pak breedernya di rumah.......?, mudah mudahan masih terus ya pak.

boleh lah kita kumpul kumpul di acara *LOKAL BREEDER KONTES*, daftarkan farm milik bapak saya percaya arena kontes akan semangkin ceria.

kita tunggu loh.

----------


## showa

*AYUNAWA KOI FARM*


wah kemana juga ini jagoan dari Tajur, ayo cepat daftarkan farmnya di acara *LOKAL BREEDER KONTES*.

Partisipasinya kami tunggu selalu   ::

----------


## showa

*KETERANGAN*

Indukkan:

indukkan kontes lokal breeder jgn sampai mati atau dijual ya pak, he he he.

indukkan + pejantan yg digunakan utk acara lomba ini akan di abadikan di dalam sertifikat serta di sertifikasi oleh Pihak Panitya.

anakkan yg di lombakan mewakili indukkan tsb akan diberikan sertifikat tentunya dgn harapan anakkan tadi dapat menjadi primadona dan mudah dikenal oleh khalayak ramai para pencinta koi.

sehingga breeder tsb sudah dapat menjual ikan ikannya dgn nama seperti di sertifikat.

setiap anakkan yg di keluarkan oleh farm tsb sudah dapat pula menggunakan nama yg sesuai dgn farm yg sudah di sertifikasi.

akan tetapi kita berharap selalu kwalitas dan kwantitas koi yg dikeluarkan oleh farm tsb dapat di pertanggung jawabkan, sehingga dapat membawa nama yg harum di dunia perkoian ini.

kita berharap dgn semangkin seringnya diadakan *LOKAL BREEDER KONTES* akan bermunculan breeder breeder tangguh yg membuat harum nama Indonesia serta membuat senang para pehobies karena mudah mendapatkan ikan bagus.

adakah harapan harapan lain dari sesama hobies......?
monggo pak di tulis............

----------


## showa

pic farm


wah seru juga nic kalo pic farm nya sudah dapat di tampilkan

----------


## showa

pic farm


wah seru juga nic kalo pic farm nya sudah dapat di tampilkan

----------


## spirulina

Lagi cari sudut pemotretan yg cuocok dulu nih....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by este
> 
> Penilaiannya pas partisipasi aja pas lomba  ^^
> 
> Jadi setiap ikan yang di kontesin pake nama pemilik+nama breeder  ^^
> 
> poin2nya di akumulasiin selama 1 taun  ^^
> 
> 
> ide bagus juga nih..


Ini namanya Local Breeder Grand Prix

----------


## Teja Utama

Oom, kalau untuk yang cuma bisa mijah tapi gak bisa culling? Ada nggak yang bisa bantuin?

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by este
> 
> ...


Luar biasa idenya...    ::

----------

